# Probleme mit manueller Konfiguration im AddOn?



## Nebelschleicher (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
mich interessiert da lediglich eine Kleinigkeit: Im Profiler kann man die Optionen auch unabhängig von BLASC setzen. Führt das zu irgendwelchen Problemen? Oder könnte ich das nutzen wie ich will?

Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Regnor (1. Februar 2005)

Nebelschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mich interessiert da lediglich eine Kleinigkeit: Im Profiler kann man die Optionen auch unabhängig von BLASC setzen. Führt das zu irgendwelchen Problemen? Oder könnte ich das nutzen wie ich will?
> 
> Lg,
> ...



du meinst das manuelle ändern des Lua Scriptes?


----------



## Nebelschleicher (2. Februar 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst das manuelle ändern des Lua Scriptes?
> [post="77854"][/post]​


Ja genau...


----------



## Regnor (2. Februar 2005)

Nebelschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau...
> [post="78010"][/post]​



Man kann die Optionen auch manuell setzen. Es ist jedoch davon abzuraten und empfohlen die Einstellungen über BLASCConfig vorzunehmen.

Edit: Aus welchen Gründen willst du denn manuelle Änderungen vornehmen?


----------



## Nebelschleicher (2. Februar 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann die Optionen auch manuell setzen. Es ist jedoch davon abzuraten und empfohlen die Einstellungen über BLASCConfig vorzunehmen.
> 
> Edit: Aus welchen Gründen willst du denn manuelle Änderungen vornehmen?
> [post="78011"][/post]​


Will ich gar nicht - wollte nur ein Posting mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein Scherz beiseite - das hat mich einfach generell interessiert. Bin da beim Code überfliegen einfach draufgestoßen...

Lg,
Nebel


----------

